# Recovered, whatever that means!



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello people.

It has been a very long time indeed since I checked in here, I was a very regular user back in 2005 and the following year I decided to make a go of it without the forum. Since then, I have gotten to a stage of recovery that I can actually say that I enjoy life. I have peace. I have ambition. I am as normal as I have been all my life, even before the nightmare began.

What worked for me was a proper diagnosis, and proper medication as well as quitting alcohol for good.

I have got to say that if you have any hope of getting well, if you have any addictions whatsoever, get rid of them and learn to live once again without them. I was diagnosed with double depression, which is a form of dysthymia with cycles of major depression. They have gotten less and less frequent. And they only last a couple of weeks now, triggered by stress. So i avoid as much stress and angst as I can without hiding under my bed either. I am almost finished a masters qualification, something that I always wanted to achieve, and have done. So it is the sort of initiation for me back into the real world so to speak. I hope that many here get the peace they deserve, but will have to be really honest with themselves and quit any magic thinking that they may have that this disorder is some sort of a gift or a sight from god or anything like that. It is just that we are hyper sensitive beings on the hierarchy of the animal kingdom of humanity, and we have got to learn how to cope as best we can on the branches we belong.


----------



## Vitellius (Jul 18, 2013)

What meds were you on?


----------



## widescreened (Jun 22, 2005)

Lexapro. did a great job, but took a while to get going.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2014)

Can you give a brief description of your symptoms before you got better?


----------

